# [risolto] Problema emerge world

## u238

Salve ragazzi,

E' da giorni che provo e riprovo a fare il sync di portage, ma ogni volta che provo a dare un emerge world, mi da errore! ecco qui:

```

u238 u238 # emerge -Duav world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "x11-libs/glitz-cvs".

!!! Problem with ebuild x11-libs/glitzinfo-cvs-20050313

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Cosa può essere? Sono troppo niubbo X capire  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by u238 on Sat Jul 30, 2005 7:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fabius

Prova a cambiare server di sync

----------

## u238

il server di sync sta in /etc/make.conf? ..sotto la voce GENTOO_MIRRORS? ..l'ho cambiato ma nn cambia niente.. nn penso sia quello, quello è il server dove scarica i file ma nn viene usato per i sync... o sbaglio?

----------

## fabius

No, quella variabile è per i mirror dei file che scarichi. Il mirror di sync lo imposti con la variabile SYNC. Comunque 

```
man make.conf
```

----------

## u238

ah, allora la mia supposizione non era errata  :Smile: 

...esiste uno script/programma che mi scarica la lista dei server sync automaticamente come fa mirrorselect per i mirror?

grazie mille  :Wink: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *u238 wrote:*   

> ah, allora la mia supposizione non era errata 
> 
> ...esiste uno script/programma che mi scarica la lista dei server sync automaticamente come fa mirrorselect per i mirror?

 

Sarò all'antica io ma seguendo la guida avevo trovato tutte le informazioni necessarie.

 *La guida ufficiale di Gentoo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una seconda impostazione importante è la variabile SYNC di make.conf. La variabile contiene il server rsync che si desidera utilizzare al momento di aggiornare l'albero di Portage, ovversossia la collezione di ebuild e script che contengono tutte le informazioni necessarie a scaricare ed installare il software. Sebbene sia possibile impostare manualmente un server SYNC, mirrorselect può farlo automaticamente:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## neryo

```
SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
```

ti conviene usare quello europeo.. che alterna i vari server sync europei

----------

## u238

 *neryo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"
> ```
> ...

 

Ho usato questo, ma il problema rimane. Sempre lo stesso errore.. sicuro che sia 1 problema di server di sync? Ho paura che sia qualcos'altro.. forse che centra con le dipendenze... sn negato in sto campo, aiutatemi!  :Sad: 

----------

## shev

Prova a lanciare:

```
emerge -udtvp world
```

e dicci che accade. Dall'errore che hai riportato non pare un errore di mirror ma di dipendenze/pacchetti richiesti.

Che sistema usi, stabile o testing/unstable?

----------

## u238

ecco il risultato:

```

u238 u238 # emerge -udtvp world

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies |

Parent:    ebuild / x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.22-r2 merge

Depstring: virtual/x11 media-libs/netpbm >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4 gtk? ( >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.5 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2 >=gnome-base/libglade-1.99 >=dev-libs/glib-2 ) motif? ( x11-libs/openmotif ) pam? ( virtual/pam ) kerberos? ( krb4? ( >=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.2.5 ) ) jpeg? ( media-libs/jpeg ) opengl? ( virtual/opengl >=media-libs/gle-3.0.1 ) !arm? ( new-login? ( gnome-base/gdm ) ) sys-devel/bc dev-lang/perl gtk? ( dev-util/pkgconfig ) nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) virtual/x11 media-libs/netpbm >=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4 gtk? ( >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.5 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2 >=gnome-base/libglade-1.99 >=dev-libs/glib-2 ) motif? ( x11-libs/openmotif ) pam? ( virtual/pam ) kerberos? ( krb4? ( >=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.2.5 ) ) jpeg? ( media-libs/jpeg ) opengl? ( virtual/opengl >=media-libs/gle-3.0.1 ) !arm? ( new-login? ( gnome-base/gdm ) )

Candidates: ['media-libs/netpbm', '>=media-libs/gle-3.0.1', 'sys-libs/pam', 'dev-lang/perl', '>=x11-libs/gtk+-2', 'x11-base/xorg-x11', 'sys-devel/bc', '>=dev-libs/glib-2', 'dev-util/pkgconfig', 'sys-devel/patch', 'sys-devel/gettext', 'x11-libs/openmotif', '>=gnome-base/libglade-1.99', '>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.5', 'media-libs/jpeg', '>=sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4']

ebuild: media-libs/netpbm-10.20

binpkg: None

 /ebuild: media-libs/gle-3.0.1-r2

binpkg: None

 -ebuild: sys-libs/pam-0.78-r2

binpkg: None

 \ebuild: dev-lang/perl-5.8.6-r5

binpkg: None

 |ebuild: x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.7

binpkg: None

 /ebuild: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

binpkg: None

 -ebuild: sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6

binpkg: None

 \ebuild: dev-libs/glib-2.6.4

binpkg: None

 |ebuild: dev-util/pkgconfig-0.17.2-r1

binpkg: None

 \ebuild: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9

binpkg: None

 -ebuild: sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4

binpkg: None

 /ebuild: x11-libs/openmotif-2.2.3-r3

binpkg: None

 |ebuild: gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1

binpkg: None

 \

Parent:    ebuild / gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1 merge

Depstring: >=dev-libs/glib-2.5 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.5 >=dev-libs/atk-1.9 >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.4.10 >=dev-lang/python-2.0-r7 >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.12.0 doc? ( >=dev-util/gtk-doc-1 ) >=sys-apps/sed-4 !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) >=dev-libs/glib-2.5 >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.5 >=dev-libs/atk-1.9 >=dev-libs/libxml2-2.4.10 >=dev-lang/python-2.0-r7

Candidates: ['>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.5', '>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.4.10', '>=dev-libs/glib-2.5', 'sys-devel/patch', '>=dev-libs/atk-1.9', '>=sys-apps/sed-4', '>=dev-lang/python-2.0-r7', '>=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.12.0']

ebuild: x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.7

binpkg: None

ebuild: dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.19

binpkg: None

 -ebuild: dev-libs/glib-2.6.4

binpkg: None

ebuild: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9

binpkg: None

ebuild: dev-libs/atk-1.10.1

binpkg: None

 /

Parent:    ebuild / dev-libs/atk-1.10.1 merge

Depstring: >=dev-libs/glib-2.5.7 dev-util/pkgconfig doc? ( >=dev-util/gtk-doc-1 ) >=sys-apps/sed-4 >=dev-libs/glib-2.5.7

Candidates: ['>=sys-apps/sed-4', 'dev-util/pkgconfig', '>=dev-libs/glib-2.5.7']

ebuild: sys-apps/sed-4.1.4

binpkg: None

 |ebuild: dev-util/pkgconfig-0.17.2-r1

binpkg: None

ebuild: dev-libs/glib-2.6.4

binpkg: None

Exiting... ebuild / dev-libs/atk-1.10.1 merge

ebuild: sys-apps/sed-4.1.4

binpkg: None

ebuild: dev-lang/python-2.3.5

binpkg: None

 \ebuild: dev-util/pkgconfig-0.17.2-r1

binpkg: None

Exiting... ebuild / gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1 merge

ebuild: dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.19

binpkg: None

ebuild: media-libs/jpeg-6b-r4

binpkg: None

 -ebuild: sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3

binpkg: None

Exiting... ebuild / x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.22-r2 merge

 -

Parent:    ebuild / media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.0 merge

Depstring: vorbis? ( media-libs/libvorbis ) X? ( virtual/x11 ) win32codecs? ( >=media-libs/win32codecs-0.50 ) esd? ( media-sound/esound ) dvd? ( >=media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.7 ) arts? ( kde-base/arts ) alsa? ( media-libs/alsa-lib ) aalib? ( media-libs/aalib ) directfb? ( >=dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.9 ) gnome? ( >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.0 ) flac? ( >=media-libs/flac-1.0.4 ) sdl? ( >=media-libs/libsdl-1.1.5 ) dxr3? ( >=media-libs/libfame-0.9.0 ) theora? ( media-libs/libtheora ) speex? ( media-libs/speex ) libcaca? ( media-libs/libcaca ) samba? ( net-fs/samba ) png? ( media-libs/libpng ) mng? ( media-libs/libmng ) vcd? ( media-video/vcdimager ) a52? ( >=media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5 ) mad? ( media-libs/libmad ) !=media-libs/xine-lib-0.9.13* v4l? ( sys-kernel/linux-headers ) >=sys-devel/automake-1.7 >=sys-devel/autoconf-2.59 dev-util/pkgconfig nls? ( sys-devel/gettext ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) vorbis? ( media-libs/libvorbis ) X? ( virtual/x11 ) win32codecs? ( >=media-libs/win32codecs-0.50 ) esd? ( media-sound/esound ) dvd? ( >=media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.7 ) arts? ( kde-base/arts ) alsa? ( media-libs/alsa-lib ) aalib? ( media-libs/aalib ) directfb? ( >=dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.9 ) gnome? ( >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.0 ) flac? ( >=media-libs/flac-1.0.4 ) sdl? ( >=media-libs/libsdl-1.1.5 ) dxr3? ( >=media-libs/libfame-0.9.0 ) theora? ( media-libs/libtheora ) speex? ( media-libs/speex ) libcaca? ( media-libs/libcaca ) samba? ( net-fs/samba ) png? ( media-libs/libpng ) mng? ( media-libs/libmng ) vcd? ( media-video/vcdimager ) a52? ( >=media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r5 ) mad? ( media-libs/libmad ) !=media-libs/xine-lib-0.9.13*

Candidates: ['!=media-libs/xine-lib-0.9.13*', '>=media-libs/libsdl-1.1.5', 'media-libs/aalib', 'media-libs/libmad', '>=media-libs/flac-1.0.4', '>=media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.7', '>=sys-devel/autoconf-2.59', 'x11-base/xorg-x11', 'dev-util/pkgconfig', '>=sys-devel/automake-1.7', 'net-fs/samba', 'kde-base/arts', 'media-libs/libpng', '>=media-libs/win32codecs-0.50', 'sys-devel/patch', 'media-libs/alsa-lib', '>=dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.9', 'media-libs/libvorbis', 'sys-devel/gettext', 'media-sound/esound']

Myparent ebuild / media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.0 merge

 \ebuild: media-libs/libsdl-1.2.8-r1

binpkg: None

 |ebuild: media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2

binpkg: None

 \ebuild: media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b

binpkg: None

 -ebuild: media-libs/flac-1.1.1

binpkg: None

 /ebuild: media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.8

binpkg: None

 |ebuild: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r6

binpkg: None

 \ebuild: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

binpkg: None

ebuild: dev-util/pkgconfig-0.17.2-r1

binpkg: None

ebuild: sys-devel/automake-1.9.5

binpkg: None

 -ebuild: net-fs/samba-3.0.10

binpkg: None

 /ebuild: kde-base/arts-3.4.1-r2

binpkg: None

 |ebuild: media-libs/libpng-1.2.8

binpkg: None

 \ebuild: media-libs/win32codecs-20050216

binpkg: None

 -ebuild: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9

binpkg: None

ebuild: media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.9

binpkg: None

 /ebuild: dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.22

binpkg: None

 |ebuild: media-libs/libvorbis-1.1.0

binpkg: None

 \ebuild: sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4

binpkg: None

ebuild: media-sound/esound-0.2.34

binpkg: None

 -Exiting... ebuild / media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.0 merge

 \

Parent:    ebuild / media-video/xine-ui-0.99.4 merge

Depstring: media-libs/libpng >=media-libs/xine-lib-1.0 lirc? ( app-misc/lirc ) X? ( virtual/x11 ) aalib? ( media-libs/aalib ) libcaca? ( media-libs/libcaca ) curl? ( >=net-misc/curl-7.10.2 ) ncurses? ( sys-libs/ncurses ) !bootstrap? ( sys-devel/patch ) nls? ( sys-devel/gettext )

Candidates: ['media-libs/aalib', 'x11-base/xorg-x11', 'sys-devel/patch', 'sys-devel/gettext', 'media-libs/libpng', 'sys-libs/ncurses', '>=net-misc/curl-7.10.2']

ebuild: media-libs/aalib-1.4_rc4-r2

binpkg: None

ebuild: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

binpkg: None

ebuild: sys-devel/patch-2.5.9

binpkg: None

ebuild: sys-devel/gettext-0.14.4

binpkg: None

ebuild: media-libs/libpng-1.2.8

binpkg: None

ebuild: sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r6

binpkg: None

 |ebuild: net-misc/curl-7.13.2

binpkg: None

 /Exiting... ebuild / media-video/xine-ui-0.99.4 merge

 ...done!

[ebuild     U ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.4 [0.99.3-r2] +X +aalib +curl -libcaca -lirc +ncurses +nls +readline 2,486 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.0 [1.0.1-r3] +X -a52 -aac +aalib +alsa (-altivec) +arts -cle266 +directfb +dvd -dxr3 +esd -fbcon +flac -gnome -i8x0 +ipv6 -libcaca +mad -mng +nls -nvidia +opengl +oss +png +samba +sdl -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix +vorbis +win32codecs -xinerama +xv -xvmc 7,854 kB

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-4.22-r2 [4.20] -gnome +gtk +jpeg +kde -kerberos -krb4 +motif -new-login +nls -offensive +opengl +pam -xinerama 4,511 kB

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-base/libglade-2.5.1 [2.5.0] -debug -doc 310 kB

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/atk-1.10.1 [1.9.1] -debug -doc -static 480 kB

Total size of downloads: 15,644 kB

```

uso un sistema stabile in generale.. con alcuni pacchetti ~x86 ...tipo kde (3.4)

----------

## Kernel78

 *u238 wrote:*   

> uso un sistema stabile in generale.. con alcuni pacchetti ~x86 ...tipo kde (3.4)

 

Scusa la curiosità ma come mai tieni la 3.4 instabile mentre già da un bel po' c'è la 3.4.1 stabile ?

----------

## u238

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *u238 wrote:*   uso un sistema stabile in generale.. con alcuni pacchetti ~x86 ...tipo kde (3.4) 
> 
> Scusa la curiosità ma come mai tieni la 3.4 instabile mentre già da un bel po' c'è la 3.4.1 stabile ?

 

uhmmm... in effetti hai ragione.. ho la 3.4.1-r2 ...pensavo fosse unstable dato che l'avevo messa nel file package.keywords... cmq allora ho solo xine-gui unstable, dato che quello stable non so xkè ma mi si blocca... allora cosa può essere?

----------

## u238

up

----------

## Kernel78

 *u238 wrote:*   

> up

 

Bisogna far passare 24 ore prima di poter fare un up  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## u238

ho risolto cercando glitz e facendo l'unmerge di tutti i pacchetti di glitz che avevo installato. Grazie a tutti.

----------

